# Anyone Been DV Vetted?



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

For those who've done it:

What sort of intrusive crap do they ask, is it financial stuff or really personal things like "do you shag cats?"

I've heard it takes several hours, is this true?

I gather a drugs test is performed, *can **peptides *show up on these tests?

Any thing else I should be aware of?

Cheers


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

A few lads I work with have had it done.

They don't give a **** what you have done in the past, they just want to see if your truthful.

Expect to be asked what type of porn your into, any kinky **** you get upto, anything that could be embarrassing.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

DV?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Marrsy86 said:


> A few lads I work with have had it done.
> 
> They don't give a **** what you have done in the past, they just want to see if your truthful.
> 
> Expect to be asked what type of porn your into, any kinky **** you get upto, anything that could be embarrassing.


Really?! Do they look at your surfing history.. ?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Foamy said:


> DV?


Developed vetting. It's basically people digging into your background and history to see if you can handle sensitive information.

As far as I know, there's no drug testing involved. You'll be asked about drug use, finances and really personal things. Expect to be asked what porn you're into, how often you w4nk, if you're in debt etc.

They're trying to find out if you have anything about you that you can be blackmailed about, be truthful about everything. That way if someone does find out that you fvcked a cat, you can't be blackmailed because you admitted it during your interview.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Whats DV ??


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Mr-Ponting said:


> Developed vetting. It's basically people digging into your background and history to see if you can handle sensitive information.
> 
> As far as I know, there's no drug testing involved. You'll be asked about drug use, finances and really personal things. Expect to be asked what porn you're into, how often you w4nk, if you're in debt etc.
> 
> They're trying to find out if you have anything about you that you can be blackmailed about, be truthful about everything. That way if someone does find out that you fvcked a cat, you can't be blackmailed because you admitted it during your interview.


Never heard of it !


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

It's the highest level of security clearance in the UK, basically Top Secret.

For those who know, or have previously done DV, can you answer the peptides question please: IF a full drugs test is performed (in this case it is likely, don't ask..) Do peptides show up?

Can peptides be screened for?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Mmm as long as shagging cats doesnt interfere with your work it should be okay, if its not okay you should sue them man seriously.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ironclad said:


> It's the highest level of security clearance in the UK, basically Top Secret.
> 
> For those who know, or have previously done DV, can you answer the peptides question please: IF a full drugs test is performed (in this case it is likely, don't ask..) Do peptides show up?
> 
> Can peptides be screened for?


There are levels above DV..

Usual drug tests are cheap and only test for recreational drugs. Tests for steroids and stuff like that are much more expensive. I doubt you'll get drug tested, just be honest and admit your drug use.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Can peptides be screened for?


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I see military security in your profile information, MPGS?

Like I said, they can test for recreational drugs or they can do special tests for other stuff, which isn't cost effective. So yes, they can test you for peptides.


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Ive had it done. There was an interview for about 3 hours, the guy came to my house and wanted to know the ins and outs of a fart, but no drug test. That was done on a seperate occassion and I knew it was coming.

Mod Plod or CNC by any chance ?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Mr-Ponting said:


> I see military security in your profile information, MPGS?


I work with them.



> Like I said, they can test for recreational drugs or they can do special tests for other stuff, which isn't cost effective. So yes, they can test you for peptides


Thanks man, that's what I wanted to know. I'm not too sure how this drug/meds work, if they 'hang' in the blood (therefore testable easier) or by some other mechanism.

Bone, lots of jobs require this. I just missed out on a job with Lockheed last month, it was only a security officer position, nothing amazing, but the employers work is highly sensitive (trade secrets, spies, China etc etc) so they use the highest clearance to see how vulnerable you may be to things like bribery.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Had a word with one of the lads and they never **** tested him but he's RAF so can get cought out by CDT.

If your one of them civvy gate guards who work with MPGS I don't think the MOD can request a drugs test anyway.


----------

